# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  الأسكندر المقدوني (مؤسس الأسكندرية)

## هيثم الفقى

*الاسكندر-  حياته و شخصيته التاريخية 

 نتعرف معا في هذا الموضوع على  الاسكندر المقدوني

 انه لمن أصعب الأشياء الحديث عن شخصية ما خصوصا  إن لم نعاصرها، فما هو الحال إن كان يفرقنا عنها ما ينيف على ثلاثة و  عشرين قرنا !
 و ما نجده في كتابات من عاصرها و من لحقها بفترة، كثيرا  ما يختلط فيه الحق بالاسصورة، فنجد الطريق وعرا لمعرفة تقاسيم تلك الشخصية و  حقيقتها و لا مفرا من الأخذ بتلك الروايات مع غربلتها و تحكم العقل و  المنطق في تفاصيلها و بذلك نخطو بها قدما نحو ما يكون اقرب إلى الواقع لأنه  من الصعب الوصول إلى الواقع ذاته ما لم نكن معاصرين له مكانا و زمانا.
 فشخصية الاسكندر الأكبر من الشخصيات الكبرى في تاريخ البشرية و لها من  الأثر في مجريات أحداث التاريخ ما جعلها تحتل هذه المكانة. و من الطبيعي أن  تحوم حول الكتابة عنه الأساطير التي كانت جزء من طبيعة ذلك العصر قبل  الميلاد و من الطبيعي أيضا أن نجد اختلاف في الآراء حول شخصيته و سلوكه،  ذلك لان الأغلب الأعم من الأفراد يكتبون من زاويتهم الشخصية اتجاه هذا  الإنسان، فمن يكون مقربا منه سيراه من منظور يختلف عمن يكون بعيدا عنه أو  معاديا له؛ و في هذا تضيع الحقيقة بين نزعات الإنسان التي نادرا ما تحتكم  إلى الموضوعية.
 و على ضوء ما تجمع من معلومات حول الاسكندر الأكبر و ما  اطلعت عليه من كتب سأقسم الكتابة عن الاسكندر في موضوعين أساسين، اولهما:  طفولته و نشأته، و ثانيهما: شخصيته و أفكاره. و نجد في ذلك التقسيم تقسيما  ضمنيا إلى معلومات لا مجال للنزعات الشخصية للتحكم بها، و معلومات نسبية  تختلف من كاتب لآخر.

 1.طفولته و نشأته:
 الاسكندر الأكبر هو  الاسكندر الثالث و كان اسمه باليونانية الكسندروس و عرفه العرب بالاسكندر  المقدوني، و لد في بيلا عاصمة مقدونيا الجديدة في خريف 356 ق.م ، أمه اسمها  اوليمبياس Olympias و أبوه اسمه فيليب الثاني الذي تولى ملك مقدونيا 356  ق.م ، و له أخ غير شقيق اسمه فيليب ارهيديوس و يقال انه أبله.
 و كان  اليونان يعدون أباه و قومه من أعاجم أوروبا لأنهم لا يتكلمون اللغة  اليونانية بل لغة قريبة منها. و قد عمل الاسكندر بعد ذلك مخلفا أباه على  نشر اللغة و الثقافة اليونانية في أرجاء مقدونيا. و قد عني أباه به منذ  طفولته فاحضر ليونداس و هومولوس لتربية طفله الاسكندر تربية جسمية قوية و  قام بتعليمه الأدب ليسمخوس. و عندما كبر قليلا استقدم أباه الفيلسوف  اليوناني المعروف أرسطو طاليس و قضى معه ثلاث سنوات حاول أرسطو فيها أن  يعلمه التغلب على نزوات النفس و الاعتدال في السلوك و تغليب العقل على  العاطفة. و كان لأرسطو الأثر الأكبر في حياة الاسكندر و استمرت علاقته به  حتى عندما خرج لفتح الشرق الأدنى، فظل الاسكندر يرسل له العينات التي يعثر  عليها من نباتات و حيوانات، كما اجتهد أرسطو في تنمية الثقافة الأدبية و  الذوق الفني للاسكندر ، فدرسه الإلياذة للشاعر اليوناني هوميروس، و يذكر أن  الاسكندر كان يحتفظ بنسخة منها عليها شروح أرسطو و كان يربطه بهذه  الإلياذة ادعاء والدته أنها تنتسب إلى أخيل و لذلك كان يضعها تحت وسادته و  يقراها بين الحين و الآخر.
 اعتلى الاسكندر عرش مقدونيا 336 ق.م و عمره  آنذاك عشرين سنة و كان يصاحب أباه في غزواته منذ بلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره،  و بعدها بعامين خرج بالجيش الذي كان أعده والده لفتح الشرق الأدنى أي 334  ق.م . و بعد انتصاره و قضائه على الإمبراطورية الفارسية، تزوج من استاتيرا  ابنة الملك الفارسي دارا الثالث في حفل أقامه 327 ق.م، كما تزوج من روكسانا  التي أنجبت ابنه الوحيد الاسكندر الرابع و كانت حاملا فيه عندما توفى  الاسكندر 323 ق.م . و قد توفى الاسكندر في بابل و هناك اختلاف حول تاريخ  وفاته فمن يقول انه توفى في 13 يونيو 323 ق.م و رأي آخر 11 يونيو 323 ق.م.

 2.شخصيته و أفكاره:

 الشخصية الإنسانية: 
 اخذ الاسكندر  عن أمه القلق و التهور و قد غلب على شخصيته التأثر الديني إلى حد الميل  الشديد للمخاطرة و اكتناه المجهول، و كان يجيد ضروب الألعاب الرياضية من  عداء سريع و فروسية و مبارزة، و يذكر انه استطاع ترويض الحصان الهائج  بوسيفالوس و أصبح رفيق انتصاراته المتعاقبة. على حين انه كان معتدلا في  طعامه و شرابه نجده سريع الانفعال و شديد التأثر بالموسيقى و شديد التحمس  للدرس شغوفا بالقراءة، كما يذكر لنا فلوطرخس.

 الشخصية السياسية:
 مما زرعه أرسطو في تلميذه الاسكندر التحمس الشديد للوحدة و هو ما رفع رصيد  انتصاراته شيئا فشيئا لتوحدي حضارتي الشرق و الغرب، فكان جنديا باسلا توصل  لانتصاراته بالجلد و العناد و عدم المبالاة بالعقبات. 
 كما تأثر من  أبيه مواجهة الأمور بحزم لتذليل العقبات و معالجة الأمور بدهاء و رؤية  واقعية، و هذا ما صنع من الاسكندر سياسيا ماهرا و إداريا حازما و قائدا  نابغة، يحسن معاملة الناس و كسب ودهم. و يفي بالعهود التي يقطعها على نفسه و  لم يسمح لموظفيه أو قواده بظلم رعياه و استبدادهم. و تأثره الديني ظهر في  رغبته في المزج بين الدين و السياسة على أساس أن الدين دعامة السياسة و  مؤازرة لها.
 و نرى من خلال استعراض أهم النقاط عن الاسكندر الأكبر، أن  شخصيته السياسية كانت امتداد لشخصيته الإنسانية التي كانت بدورها ثمرة  طفولته و الظروف التي أحاطت به في نشأته. و إن الفصل هنا بين هذه العناصر  هو من باب الإيضاح، أما واقعيا فانه يكون أحيانا من الصعب الفصل بين أمور  متشابكة و امتداد لبعضها البعض.


 المراجع:

 1.ايدرس  بل، مصر من الاسكندر الأكبر حتى الفتح العربي، بيروت، 1988.
 2.السير  جون هامرتن، تاريخ العالم، القاهرة، دت.
 3.لطفي عبدالوهاب يحيى، دراسات  في العصر الهلنستي،بيروت، دت.
 4.مصطفى العبادي، العصر الهلنستي: مصر،  بيروت، 1988.
 5.نسطور ماتساس، مذكرات الاسكندر الأكبر، تونس، 1989.
 6.ول وايريل ديورانت، حياة اليونان، ج2 ، تونس، 1998.
 للأمانة العلمية  : الموضوع منقول*

----------


## totate

وُلد الإسكندر في اليوم السادس من شهر «هيكاتومبايون»  بحسب التقويم الإغريقي القديم، الموافق ليوم 20 يوليو من سنة 356 ق.م على الأرجح ، في مدينة پيلا عاصمة مملكة مقدونيا. والده هو الملك فيليپ الثاني المُلقب بالأعور، ووالدته هي أوليمپياس ابنة نيوبطليموس الأول ملك إقليم إيپيروس، وهي الزوجة الرابعة لفيليپ.وعلى الرغم من أن الأخير كان متزوجًا بسبع أو ثمانية نساء، إلا أن أوليمپياس كانت المفضلة لديه وأقربهنّ إليه لفترة من الزمن على الأقل، ويُرجح أن سبب ذلك هو إنجابها لوريث ذكر له، هو الإسكندر.

----------


## margoadel

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

